# Need to find parts for a window



## leftypjb (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi - I have a window in my foundation where the previous owner was locked-out and needed to break the windows.  Unfortunately, he didn't replace the glass and threw out the old frames.  He then took a set of windows from another window in the basement and put them in the window he broke.  Now trying to find where I can buy a set of windows (or at least the vinyl sides of the window pane and I can have someone cut the glass to go into it).  It seems like it's a pretty common window, but no manufacturer code or name on it.  It's such an odd size that a "replacement window" will not do...that's why I just want to find the vinyl strips on each side of the window and keep what I have.  I hope I am making sense.  I apologize for the dirt...just pulled them out quickly to take pictures.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## joecaption (Sep 30, 2016)

Well that make's no since.
Vinyl windows are made to size, there is no just buying parts to fix it.
Your going to need a whole new window.
Got a picture of the outside?
Are you in the US?
I've never seen one that looked like that in the US.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 3, 2016)

You won't find anything for single pane.


----------

